# An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern



## perikles (8. Januar 2014)

Servus,
hier habe ich einen artikel gefunden, wie ich finde, dass er sehr wichtig ist..

http://www.bishfish.co.nz/articles/fresh/grip-and-kill.htm

http://fishkennedybrothers.wordpress.com/2014/01/05/how-to-kill-trout-quickly-on-the-fly/

das quetschen in der herzgegend bei fischen, kann ein todesurteil sein, es gibt sehr viel radikale releaser unter den fliegenfischern, schonhaken, ja keine entnahme usw. aber es kommt sehr oft vor, dass gerade diese kollegen, leider die fische nicht richtig und fischschonend releasen, man sieht es an den fotos.
ich wollte früher schon dazu etwas schreiben, aber ich wollte keine shitstorming damit auslösen, weil mir ein link gefehlt hat um meine meinung  zu untermauern, jetzt konnte ich dank eines anderen forums sowas finden, ich hoffe das viele releaser das zu herzen nehmen werden und das quetschen beim releasen  unterlassen

petri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

Defibrillator in die Weste packen...


----------



## perikles (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Defibrillator in die Weste packen...



wenn des herz einen bluterguss bekommt und die inneren organe ein blut klumpen sind, weil sepp und toni, franzl des net wussten hilft selbst des nix mehr


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

Sagste?


----------



## Bungo (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

Die Forelle mit einer Hand im Weichgewebe packen und weit ausgestreckt in die Kamera halten.
Fast so beliebt wie der Klassiker, einen Hecht mit Kiemengriff aus dem Wasser zu heben..
98% aller Leute haben einfach noch nie richtig gezeigt bekommen, wie man richtig released.

Und wenn der Fisch nicht an diesen Verletzungen stirbt, dann daran, dass der Drill viel zu lange gedauert hat weil kaum keiner weiß wie er sein Material richtig einsetzt.
 Und wenn der Drill ordentlich war, dann dauert die Fotoaktion am besten bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und mit einem Salmoniden halt mal eben 5 Minuten..

Das Problem ist nicht das Releasen, sondern dass kaum einer Ahnung davon hat und so viele fatale und für den Fisch oft letale Fehler begeht.


----------



## perikles (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

richtig bungo, weder die anglermagazine noch die internetforen noch die anglerverbände richten ihren fokus darauf aus, obwohl es schon längst zeit wäre...


----------



## Honeyball (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

Von den Verbänden kannste da nix erwarten.
Die stellen sich eher öffentlich gegen jegliches Releasen. :r


----------



## perikles (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

es geht doch auch um die untermassigen oder in schonzeit gefangenen fischen..viele angler haben einfach eine zu schlechte ausbildung, was den umgang mit dem lebewesen fisch angeht, und das sollte doch mal öffentlich diskutiert werden


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*



perikles schrieb:


> viele angler haben einfach eine zu schlechte ausbildung, was den umgang mit dem lebewesen fisch angeht



Bei uns wird aus genau diesem Grund vor Ausgabe einer Salmoberechtigung ein fakultativer Aufbaukurs "Sensomotorisches Greifen" verlangt!


----------



## perikles (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

hat zwar nix mit der forelle zu tun, aber auch ein schöner artikel, leider wiedermal in englisch

http://adventure.howstuffworks.com/...ion/responsible-fishing/catch-and-release.htm

http://adventure.howstuffworks.com/...sponsible-fishing/how-to-remove-fish-hook.htm

bin kein fan der amis, aber in ihrem fischmanagment sind sie ein vorbild


----------



## Bungo (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

Das Schlimme an der ganzen Sache finde ich, dass es viele der großen Namen besser wissen. Nicht Alle, aber wirklich Viele.

Es gibt einige die sich genau mit der Biologie auskennen.
Trotzdem ist man einfach der Beste wenn man einen Hecht mit dem Kiemengriff landet und aus dem Wasser hebt... Und das wird auch noch von vielen Medien propagiert.

http://www.asvkrevag.de/PDF%60s/Sterblichkeit%20zurueckgesetzter%20Hechte.pdf
Dieser Artikel ist ein absolutes MUSS, den sollte JEDER Hechtfischer gelesen haben.

Was in dem Artikel steht, bekommt jeder von mir bei einem Kurs erklärt und da lege ich sehr viel Wert darauf. 
Es gibt kein Guiding, ohne dass der Kunde all dies vermittelt bekommt. Wobei ich bei Unsicherheiten gerne bei der Landung all dies praktisch vorführe.
Es profitiert am Ende auch jeder Angler wenn mehr Fisch im Wasser überlebt.
Zeitschriften haben kein Interesse an sowas, in Verbindung mit einem Artikel kann man sowas machen, rein wissenschaftlich druckt sowas keiner ab.

Bei dem Handling von Großsalmoniden haben leider weniger Leute Ahnung. Wirklich klar wie sensibel der Bauchbereich ist, wird einem oft erst, wenn man sich intensiv damit beschäftigt.
Denn in der Regel, sehen die Leuten den Fisch den sie released haben nicht mehr wieder, somit merkt keiner ob er überlebt.

Für mich steht und fällt die Sache damit, dass 5-6 große Namen in der BRD zusammen mit Angelzeitschriften dieses Wissen predigen. Anders wird sich beim kleinen Angler um die Ecke nichts ändern. Denn die meisten glauben nur das, was der Profi im Magazin empfiehlt.


@ Sten Hagelvoll
Aus welcher Region kommst du? Was genau wird dort vermittelt? Und wer bietet diesen Kurs an?


----------



## Justsu (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*



Bungo schrieb:


> http://www.asvkrevag.de/PDF%60s/Sterblichkeit%20zurueckgesetzter%20Hechte.pdf
> Dieser Artikel ist ein absolutes MUSS, den sollte JEDER Hechtfischer gelesen haben.


 
Hallo Bungo!

Ganz interessanter Artikel, vielen Dank dafür! 

Ich bin alles Andere als ein C&R Gegner, aber ich frage mich ernsthaft, warum der Autor nicht für ein komplettes Angelverbot plädiert! Insbesondere im ersten Teil, wo es um das im Wasser abhaken und die Fotos für das "Ego" geht... Dem geringsten Stress setzte ich die Fische ja nunmal aus, wenn ich sie gar nicht erst beangele! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Bungo (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*



Justsu schrieb:


> Hallo Bungo!
> 
> Ganz interessanter Artikel, vielen Dank dafür!
> 
> ...



Hallo Justsu, 

dann müssen wir aber auch Kanufahren verbieten, spazieren gehen am Ufer darf auch keiner mehr und wenn jetzt noch die EU-WRRL eingehalten wird, dann reduziert sich der Stress erst so richtig weil die Wasserqualität besser wird.
Selbst ein Fisch der durch einen Schatten aufschreckt zeigt Anzeichen von Stress.
Das ist beim Menschen nicht anders. Springt mal hinter der Tür hervor wenn Frau oder Kinder gerade nicht damit rechnen. 
Sterben wenn sie daran aber nicht. Primärer kurzzeitiger Stress, ohne Folgeschäden.

Stress hat viele Auslöser, sehr viele um genau zu sein, das ist aber nicht schlimm.
Der Verfasser fischt auch selbst, behandelt das Thema aber mit Augenmaß. Solange der Stress nicht chronisch wird, kommt der Fisch damit sehr gut zurecht.




> Solange die primären, sekundären und tertiären Stressreaktionen im physiologischen
> Anpassungsbereich der Fischarten liegen und nach der Belastung wieder abklingen, handelt es
> sich um normalen Stress mit geringfügigen und kurzfristigen Veränderungen des Zustandes der Fische. Zahlreiche Untersuchungen weisen nach, dass Fische z. B. die Folgen eines ordnungsgemäßen Fangs, einer sachgerechten Lebendhälterung oder eines angemessenen Transports kompensieren können, ohne Schäden zu erleiden.


(KOflMANN & PFEIFFER 1997,RAAT et al. 1997,SCHRECKENBACH & WEDEKIND1996 a,b, 1998, 1999,2000 a, b,BARTON2000, u. a.)

Was heißt das also? Selbst wenn ich einen Fisch releasen muss (sei es fehlende Verwertbarkeit, Größe, Schonzeit,..) passiert ihm bei richtigem Handling absolut gar nichts!
Der Sachgerechte Fang geht also beim harten und zügigen Drill los um Stress und Körperliche Ermüdungsfaktoren gering zu halten.
Und das richtige Handling, der Umgang, die "Hälterung" ist der nächste sehr wichtige Punkt.
Dann kann ich den Fisch völlig unversehrt und artgerecht releasen.

Deshalb besteht auch kein Grund ein Angelverbot zu fordern. Es reicht völlig aus, den Anglern vor Augen zu führen, wie sie richtig drillen, handlen und releasen.


----------



## Justsu (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

Ja, ist schon richtig, sehe ich ja auch so, Bungo! 

Mir ging es bei dem Artikel mehr darum, dass (zumindest zu Beginn des Artikels) Angler die den Fisch vor dem Zurücksetzen aus dem Wasser nehmen oder "sogar" ein Foto von Ihrem Fang machen, als tierquälende "Ego-Monster" dargestellt werden... Warum angelt der Verfasser denn überhaupt? Ja wohl für sein Ego, weil es ihm Spaß macht, oder angelt er etwa für den Weltfrieden? 

Mir geht es hier vielleicht ein wenig zu weit, ein schönes (schnelles!) Foto gehört für mich einfach zum Fang eines guten Fisches dazu. 

Wenn dem Verfasser das Drillen und Abhaken im Wasser "reicht", dann ist das doch schön - vielleicht sollte er aber in aller Konsequenz dann auch noch auf den für den Fisch stressigen (und in einigen Fällen sicherlich auch letzendlich lethalen) Drill verzichten, ohne Haken fischen und sich nur am Biss und dem Überlisten "erfreuen"!? 

Mir ist's da einfach ein bisschen zu Oberlehrerhaft - aber natürlich sollte man einen Fisch, den man zurücksetzt/setzen will so schonend wie möglich behandeln... und trotz allem ist es am aller schonendsten, wenn man ihn gar nicht erst fängt!


----------



## perikles (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

justsu, ich versuche alle fische die ich releasen muss oder soll im wasser zu releasen und im wasser wird auch ein foto geschossen, soweit zur theorie, in der praxis, muss ich aber auch ab und zu einen fisch aus dem wasser heben um den haken zu lösen...die meisten meiner fische die ich in den alben fotografiere, sind abgeschlagen oder werden abgeschlagen, also kann ich mir zeit lassen mit dem foto, 
aber..
als releaser sollte man sich wirklich gedanken machen, ob der extra stress für ein foto wirklich notwendig ist, kann man sein anglerisches ego, nicht damit begnügen, wenn ich ein foto im wasser schiesse? oder ich einfach den drill und das releasen genieße?
andere sichtweise..

in foren liest man immer wieder, dass der schlechte fischbestand eine schuld der kochtopfangler (kormoran, gänsesäger etc.) sei, aber ich denke, daß das aggressive befischen und das falsche releasen auch seine auswirkungen auf die bestände zeigt, z.B Bodden, man liest das die fänge der grosshechte schwieriger wurden, obwohl  ein hoher anteil von den ü-1 hechten wieder zurück ins wasser geht, woran kann das wohl liegen? vielleicht an den vielen guiding touren mit fotosessions glücklicher fänger? und vieler verendeter grosshechte?


----------



## perikles (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

ich kopiere hier mal einen artikel von mir aus einem anderen forum

Servus,
ich bin der meinung, dass aggressiver c&r angeln gefährlicher sein kann, wie das gelegentliche abschlagen für die pfanne, doch wie komme ich darauf? 
jeder angler sollte wissen, dass es einen gewissen prozentsatz an fischen gibt, die selbst wenn sie zurückgesetzt werden, im wasser verenden, wenns ein profi beim releasen ist, sind es immer noch, je nach fischart und angelmethode zwischen 5-17%, stellt euch den befischungsdruck und dann die zurückgesetzten fische vor, wenn mehrere hardcore releaser 100 hechte fangen, davon aber nur 10% eingehen, sind trotzdem 10 hechte weniger im wasser, jetzt hast du allerdings nicht nur die releaser sondern auch die kochtopfler, ihr merkt worauf ich hinaus bin? 

warum meine stellungsnahme? hier im forum musste ich mir beleidigungen und angriffe anhören, von leuten, die selbst falsches c&r beitreiben, jetzt war es mal an der zeit, wissenschaftliche studien zu diesen thema zu servieren, ich nehme aber an, die wenigsten, die mich damals zur sau gemacht haben, kennen diese studien oder werden sich die mühe machen, diese zu lesen, moralisieren und sich nach aussen als Gutmensch zu präsentieren gegenüber anders denkenden kollegen, ist halt einfacher, als sein handeln selbstkritisch zu betrachten und zu verändern

ich linke euch mal ein paar links zu diesen thema, es sind wissentschaftliche studien

über karpfen

http://www.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca/Theses/Thesis_MA_Rapp_2009.pdf

bei hechten

http://www.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca/Theses/Thesis_MSc_Klefoth.pdf

bei zandern

http://www.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca/Theses/Thesis_BA_Hallerman.pdf

generelles catch and release

http://www.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca/Theses/Thesis_BSc_Huhn.pdf

ich nehme an, die wenigsten hardcore releaser wissen diese studien, und wissen was für auswirkungen falsches catch and release auf fische haben kann, 

ja sie releasen, aber wie fischen sie? 
mit wiederhaken und drilling, zwingen den fisch zum landgang für ein schickes foto, wiegen den fisch, vermessen ihn etc.. angeln mit methoden (köderfisch/wurm auf raubfische/forellen, wo der fisch den köder inhalieren kann etc...das alles ist in meinen augen unprofessionelles catch and release und kann den Fischbestand und die Gesundheit der fische sehr schädigen, dass alles macht den guten vorsatz, den bestand zu schonen zu nichte, 
welcher von den hardcore releasern hat den das umfassende wissen, wie und welche fischart wie zu behandeln ist,damit ein releasen wirklich einen nutzen hat,ich nehme an die wenigsten,deswegen sehe ich diese form des c&r sehr sehr kritisch, um ehrlich zu sein, ich verachte sie, weil oftmals von diesen leuten, strenge moralische angriffe, gegen kochtopf angler kommen, ohne eigentlich ihr eigenes handeln zu selbstreflektieren und sich selbst bewusst zu werden, wie sehr sie durch die falsche ausübung ihres guten vorsatzes, den bestand dezimieren können,

doch wie sieht gutes releasen aus?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Fke7Mqw7R2w

ein schönes video wie ich finde, zeigt es doch viele tipps

in diesen studien stehen wirklich viele infos, dass alles zu erklären würde hier den rahmen sprengen, lest es euch durch und bildet euch selbst eine meinung,wie ihr euer releasen verbessern könnt,

jetzt zu mir: 

ich bin selektiver entnehmer und wende catch and release nur bei bestimmten bedingungen an, aber als kleine formel:
beim releasen gilt für mich:
" the name of the game is to do little damage as possible to the fish" 

keine wiederhaken, das erhöht das überleben enorm ( ich fische mit wiederhaken, weil ich ein kochtopfler bin und bei unseren seen der bestand nicht so dicht ist, dass ich über jeden gehakten fisch dankbar bin)

einfachhaken, weil die operation am fisch kürzer und einfacher ist, ( ich fische teils mit, teils ohne drilling,grund: die seltenen bisse, möchte ich nicht verlieren)

passt eure angelmethoden an, sprich tauwurm/made auf untermassige forellen, sollten ein no go sein, auch sollte der köderfisch auf raubfische, wenn untermassige im wasser sind und 100% release absicht besteht auch weggelassen werden, leut, wir san im jahre 2013, und nicht mehr in den 70ern und 80ern...

der fisch bleibt im wasser solange es möglich ist, d.h, der kiemengriff beim hecht ist unötig, der maul aufreisser griff beim barsch, ist unnötig, zander für ein foto der luftexposition auszusetzen, ist unötig
schiesst ein foto im wasser, hakelt ihn ab, ohne landgang, ohne herausheben, das minimiert die verletzungen und den stress und erhöht die überlebenschancen enorm, der fisch wird es euch danken

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6umjxkn4LF8


----------



## perikles (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

soorryyyyy die links waren falsch jetzt gehts


----------



## perikles (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

hier noch ein super link, für leute die bisserl tiefer in die thematik eingehen wollen, leider oftmals in englisch

http://besatz-fisch.de/content/view/41/64/lang,german/


----------



## Blauzahn (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bei uns wird aus genau diesem Grund vor Ausgabe einer Salmoberechtigung ein fakultativer Aufbaukurs "Sensomotorisches Greifen" verlangt!



Das Wichtigste hast du wieder vergessen !

Ab diesem Jahr muß der geneigte Salmokarteninhaber (in unseren Gefilden) im Falle einer Kontrolle auch in der Lage sein, die lateinischen Namen der Salmoniden tanzen zu können #h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Du hast ja echt ein Sendungsbewusstsein... Kümmere Dich doch um Deinen eigenen Sxxxxß und belehre nicht andere Leute, was Sie zu tun und zu lassen haben... #d



Recht hat er trotzdem.


----------



## perikles (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Du hast ja echt ein Sendungsbewusstsein... Kümmere Dich doch um Deinen eigenen Sxxxxß und belehre nicht andere Leute, was Sie zu tun und zu lassen haben... #d



hahaah, wenns fachlich und sachlich nicht geht, sich mit einer thematik intellektuell auseinanderzusetzen, dann muss es halt so gehen  aber persönliche sticheleien deinerseits bin ich schon gewoht

bravo,#h#h#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

@Perikles

Du hast Dein Anliegen sehr gut recherchiert und sachlich und fachlich fast perfekt dargestellt. 

Nicht ganz schlüssig ist jedoch das Resümee.

Der Knackpunkt ist das hantieren mit dem Fisch. Egal wie schonend man das macht, es besteht immer die Gefahr, einen Fisch durch den Fang so zu schädigen, dass er später eingeht. 

Da wäre zunächst der Verwertungswille. Zielobjekt ist hier der Salmonide. Ergo kann man einen generellen Verwertungswillen für Salmoniden voraussetzen. Das bedeutet, die dingliche Entnahme aller maßigen Salmoniden bis zum erreichen der zulässigen Fangmenge, einhergehend mit dem einstellen der Angelei bei erreichen selbiger. 

Dann bleibt noch das hantieren mit Untermaßigen, sowie temporär oder komplett geschützten Arten.
Bei diesen verbietet sich ein Foto von selbst, bedingt jedoch ein Abhaken möglichst noch im Wasser. In Gewässern mit größerem Bestand an geschützten Salmoniden kann und sollte das angeln nur mit Schonhaken Bedingung sein.

Und Schwupps, schon ist das Problem um 99% verringert.

Dies wiederum umzusetzen liegt in der Hand des jeweiligen Fischereirechtinhabers. Und der wiederum wäre die richtige Adresse für Dein Anliegen. 

Davon ab vermisse ich die Feststellung, dass ein Großteil der Angler nicht in der Lage ist, einen Junglachs von einer Regenbogenforelle, geschweige denn eine Meerforelle von einer Bachforelle zu unterscheiden. 

Es liegt also viel mehr im Argen, als Deine Stellungnahme auf den ersten Blick zu vermitteln versucht.


----------



## perikles (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

danke Ralle24, in den Studien von Arlinghaus und co. sind viele Tipps herauszulesen, nur wollte ich, dass sich die Leute das selbst durchlesen und selbst erarbeiten bzw. die leute aktiver die diskussion betreiben, ich kann nur die artikel liefern, aber umsetzen müssen es die anderen, das Resümee könnte jemand anderes machen, der gerne und viel schreibt oder eine aufgabe als moderator hat, ich habe meinen teil erfüllt euch die dinger herauszusuchen und gute links zu posten..jetzt sollten die user diese artikel lesen und ihre meinung dazu kundtun

und zu dem rest, da gebe ich dir auch recht, aber das habe ich schon früher geschrieben, dass die mehrheit der angler einfach eine sehr schlechte ausbildung bekommen bzw. gar keine besitzen, ich bin für das freie fischrecht, aber mit einer harten und schweren prüfung und ausbildung

die natürlichen gewässer (weiher, teiche baggerseen ausgenommen) sollten wie in amerika von einer behörde kontrolliert und bewirtschaftet werden, die ausgebildete biologen ihr eigen nennt und die eine viel grössere rechtliche handhabe hat, ( gegen kraftwerksbetreiber z.B) als die angelvereine die von seppl, franzl,  huba oder meier geleitet werden, noch hinzu kommt, dass sie eine polizeiliche ausbildung bekommen und so das schwarzfischen besser bekämpfen können,


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da wäre zunächst der Verwertungswille. Zielobjekt ist hier der Salmonide. Ergo kann man einen generellen Verwertungswillen für Salmoniden voraussetzen.



Wie kommst du zu diesem Schluss? Ich habe im Bekanntenkreis mehr Leute, die C&R auf Salmoniden betreiben, als Leute, die mit Entnahmeziel an die Bäche ziehen.

Das Thema hatten wir letztens erst in einem Thread hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4040386#post4040386



Lazarus schrieb:


> Na klar! Frag doch mal den Rudi Heger, was er zu solchen Spartarifen sagt.
> An der Traun zahlst du 40€/Tag. Wenn du zur Primetime kommen willst (Mai/Juni) kostet es Zuschlag, an Wochenenden kommt natürlich noch der Wochenendzuschlag drauf.
> *Entnehmen darfst du übrigens nichts, bzw. nur einen Fisch, dann ist aber Ende mit Fischen für den Tag*.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*



perikles schrieb:


> die natürlichen gewässer (weiher, teiche baggerseen ausgenommen) sollten wie in amerika von einer behörde kontrolliert und bewirtschaftet werden,



Schon mal mit fachlich fundierten Amerikanern bzgl. des Umgangs mit ihren Gewässern gesprochen? Ich schon. Die hätten händeringend gern deutsche Zustände. 

 Interessante Lektüre zu diesem Thema:
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/...nd-gewaesserbewirtschaftung-t262879-s120.html


----------



## perikles (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

nun ja die wollen auch eine elite-fischerei wie in deutschland haben, d.h nur die leute die gstopfte san oder die auserwählten, die durch spezl wirtschaft in den kreis der auserwählten aufgenommen werden
klassiker: die gespliessten, eine enorme anzahl an gewässern, mit wenig befischungsdruck, andere vereine viele mitglieder wenig gewässer, hoher befischungsdruck ist das gerecht?


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*



Bungo schrieb:


> Für mich steht und fällt die Sache damit, dass 5-6 große Namen in der BRD zusammen mit Angelzeitschriften dieses Wissen predigen. Anders wird sich beim kleinen Angler um die Ecke nichts ändern. Denn die meisten glauben nur das, was der Profi im Magazin empfiehlt.



Das Problem ist aber, das solche Leute auch oftmals eher die Sorge haben, gute Bilder zu bekommen...

Wenn ich die "Profis" sehe, wie +50cm Barsche an einer Hand waagerechet in die Kamera gehalten werden, dann wird mir übel.

Aber man braucht halt die ander Hand, um die Rute oder irgendwas anderes, wo der Sponsorname draufsteht mit hoch zu halten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu diesem Schluss? Ich habe im Bekanntenkreis mehr Leute, die C&R auf Salmoniden betreiben, als Leute, die mit Entnahmeziel an die Bäche ziehen.
> 
> Das Thema hatten wir letztens erst in einem Thread hier:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4040386#post4040386



Das ist durchaus richtig. Jedoch nicht konform mit dem Deutschen Tierschutzgesetz, nach dessen Auslegung ein Verwertungswille zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei vorausgesetzt werden kann. 

Was ich im übrigen nicht gutheiße oder verteidige.


----------



## Allrounder17 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

Der (Haupt-) Grund warum wir Angler fischen dürfen, ist der Fische zu entnehmen und sie anschließend zu verzehren also als Nahrungsquelle!
Die Behörden interressiert das herzlich wenig ob es Spaß macht einen Fisch zu drillen und wie das Adrenalin hochschießt wenn sich der Fisch unseres Lebens am anderen Ende der Leine befindet
Das ist (leider) der einzige Grund warum wir überhaupt das Angeln ausüben dürfen.

Es kann sein dass dies in anderen Bundesländern anders aussieht aber genauso bekam ich es in der Fischerprüfung hineingetrichtert um den schlechten Ruf etwas aufzupolieren


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

Leider muss jegliche Handfertigkeit geübt werden. Und Üben heisst Fehler machen. Jeder der heute von sich behauptet, einen Fisch schonend handlanden zu können musste das zuvor dutzend bis hundertfach geübt haben. Das wird dann leider verschwiegen. Und dabei passieren Fehler: Fische werden "totgedrillt" bis man sie sicher greifen kann,  Fische rutschen aus der Hand, beim Naturköderanglen werden Hakenlöser falsch eingesetzt etc.

Wir müssen uns den Spiegel nunmal vor Augen halten: Angeln verletzt Fische. Punkt. Das kann man leugnen oder verharmlosen und natürlich vermindern, aber es ist Teil unseres Hobbies.


----------



## perikles (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*



> Das kann man leugnen oder verharmlosen und natürlich vermindern, aber es ist Teil unseres Hobbies.



ja mordskerl, da hast recht, aber sollen wir deswegen uns nicht verbessern wollen? sollen wir einfach sagen, ok es gehört mit dazu, fische zu verletzen und zu verangeln, also lassen wir es, die quote zu verringern?

es sind wirklich kleinigkeiten, die es den fisch erlauben den fang und das zurücksetzen so gut wie möglich zu überstehen

das richtige händeln eines gefangen fisches ist für mich einer der wichtigsten punkte beim angeln


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*

selbstverständlich sollen wir das versuchen, perikles. 

schrieb ich auch: ... und natürlich vermindern ...

und deswegen finde ich den Eingangsbeitrag dieses threads auch sehr wichtig, da er auf Fehler hinweist statt mit erhobenem Zeigefinger auf die herabsieht, die es eben noch üben bzw lernen müssen.

Ich wollte auch nur zu etwas Nachsicht insbesondere Junganglern gegenüber aufrufen. Auch Hakenlösen und Handlandung muss man üben. Wohl dem, der einen fähigen Lehrmeister hat.

Gruß, ein Teilzeitfliegenfischer.


----------



## perikles (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: An die Fotojäger unter den Fliegenfischern*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> selbstverständlich sollen wir das versuchen, perikles.
> 
> schrieb ich auch: ... und natürlich vermindern ...
> 
> ...



:vik::vik::vik::vik:#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#h#h#h#h

persönliche angriffe gegen kollegen im forum, aufgrund eines fotos ist nicht mein stil, davon gibts genug^^ persönliche direkte belehrungen sind mir ein graus, die themen sind voll von diesen leuten,


----------

